
A Computer Afflicted with 6 Infamous Viruses Has Passed $1M at Auction - hardmaru
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb93jx/a-computer-afflicted-with-6-infamous-viruses-has-passed-dollar1-million-at-auction
======
mruts
Wow. I guess the art world will really buy anything. Surely the computer will
die at somepoint and become worthless?

